# Newbie Adventures in Detailing ONR



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Forgive the photos not been as clear as hoped but had left the camera on Aperture priority so was set at F8.
Well Folks having heard all the praise of ONR i got some.
I tend to go the whole hog when i do something and go for the best value option...Hence the U.S. Gallon i got.
As im sure is often the case the smaller sizes were out of stock Anyway. Here is the wash Kit, forgot to put the spray bottle in the shot DOH..!!!!










I Only used one sponge through out the whole process i simply bought the 4 pack for value.

I really wanted this for the winter as have no intention of getting the power washer out and dragging the hose and cables all over the filthy lawn and paths.









In fact all the hassle of a power washer has pushed me more to the speed of ONR use.

The Summer use for this would be to have the car dry before the water dries to leave spotting and streaks.

Anyway I followed Mirror Finish's advice (Steve) and went for 2 capfuls. Although a cap is 15ml i simply used the measuring spoons and so put in 30ml. 
This was into about 7lt of Warm Water since the ONR label says 1 oz into 2 gallons and 30ml is just over 1oz us measure and a U.S. Gallon is about 3.75 lt.
I also Did as Steve and put 1 cap measure 15ml into a spray bottle but my spray bottle was 2lt.
Through the wash i had ended up pre soaking the bonnet 3 times and both sides 2 times and this was not in a fine mist form but a more heavy spray and the wheels were sprayed once this left me with just under 1lt left in the Spray bottle so 1 lt would be fine with one soak spray on all but the very largest motors i would say. The reason they got pre soaked so often was i would spray them move onto something else and forget about it having been changing Micro fibres and taking pics...
I did get snowed on a couple of times but luckily it didnt get a hold.
Worked from top to bottom.
Roof First then the hatch.

50/50 hatch...










This shows the Micro Fibre free of Dirt after Drying the Hatch Half...










I actually used on the whole process including wheels 5 micro fibres simply because 1 the amount of water they were holding and the odd time i ran slightly against a non cleaned edge such as the sill bottoms.

Then Did Bonnet Followed by the sides,

Here is a side half Sprayed and Dwelling...










Then a just about 50/50 of the side having had the ONR Sponge job...










Did the rest of the car but not the wheels..

This was State of water at this point...



















The Bottom of the marker is the 5lt Mark so i had used just over 2lt.
You can see the scum on the side of the bucket.

Now as to the solution holding the muck this pic is the sponge Rung out into ice cream tub...










Then This One is just the water allowed to naturally run out the sponge which is more of how it would be on the car...










It may not seam much different but it was a good deal less darker than the squeezed sponge. The bucket certainly shows that the ONR had a real challenge to contain this much crud.

Now having done the wheels with the solution left in the bucket and they were simply wiped over and between the spokes with the Sponge no brushes or extra agitation just solution and sponge.

Now the last bit of water in the bucket was poured out and the bucket rinsed the sponge was then wrung out.

The sponge was then cleaned in the bucket with about 5lt of warm water and a bit of washing up liquid this is what came out of the sponge that had already been wrung out...That is nothing at the bottom of the bucket thats the ceiling reflecting in the pitch black water.










This is the finished job... Just body wheels and door shuts done...










Now as some will have seen with the state of the water you may want to do the ONR 2 Bucket Clean but as you can see 1 bucket can clean a winter car.
Admittedly you could have a very cruddy motor and its everyones call to what they entrust to ONR to clean.
I did not time this first attempt as i was back and forth with camera and taking extra care as first time out and constantly checking the paint visually.
As most have said before its a wonder solution and could well be my weapon of choice most of the time.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

This makes me really want to give ONR a go, think i might have to order some.

Got a link to the guide you used?

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Razzle that means a lot, thought it might get missed as it would get more hits if i put ONR in the front of the title Doh...

Well The eco section will give you loads of info on there.

Mirror Finish and lowiepete and BigPikle to name but 3 of the many old hands at it...hey guys thats no detriment i simply mean you have used it loads.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190214

As anyone else irrespective of others findings im always sceptical but on others tests and praise i was prepared to try myself and i find myself preaching the word of the ONR... Hallelujah...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tried it on the Rover today although only stood we live parallel to a very busy main road and the blood stocks so lots of crud drifts onto it and been stood a month.

Again main clean took 2 of the 7 lt and the rover is somewhat bigger than the polo but when it came to the bumpers as you are pushing in and out of the crevices just doing the bumpers used about another 2lt. The water was no where near as dirty as the polo clean.

The 1lt of prewash i had in the spray bottle did the rover fine although it would have managed ok without the pre spray.

Thats now had 2 coats of optiseal and is covered over now, having had 2 socks put in filled with cat litter to help keep the moisture down...:lol:


----------

